# Speeding Ticket - I think I might have ruined things.



## Agent Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate to be one of those nervous wreck posters who are freaking out about their career, but...
I just moved to New Mexico to embark on a plan to become a paramedic. I already have my basic and was in the process of looking for jobs. Unfortunately, I got a speeding ticket today. I have another one from a couple years ago in another state.
Does anyone know what the company policies are like in New Mexico with regards to having 2 tickets? Would companies out here still hire me? What about my future as a paramedic?


----------



## Achilles (Jul 13, 2013)

I guess it would all depend.
Do you know how fast you were going?


----------



## Agent Cooper (Jul 13, 2013)

This time around, 18 over. Last time, I don't remember but it wasn't as much.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2013)

Littering and... :lol:

You should be alright, bud. A speeding ticket (even two) isn't that bad. You'd still be eligible to apply to my FD, which is fairly strict on that kind of stuff. Don't go getting a DUI and lighten up on the pedal and you should be good. :cheers:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2013)

For the most part they don't count them after 2 or three years. I know my service is pretty lenient about driving record as long as you're up front about it. AAS is not too picky either as far as I know, I'll have to ask my roommate. Superior is the strictest, but you don't want to work there anyways. Plus you can work at Cross or volunteer in ValCo, Torrance County, or Santa Fe County easily. 
What part of the state are you in?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 15, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> For the most part they don't count them after 2 or three years. I know my service is pretty lenient about driving record as long as you're up front about it. AAS is not too picky either as far as I know, I'll have to ask my roommate. Superior is the strictest, but you don't want to work there anyways. Plus you can work at Cross or volunteer in ValCo, Torrance County, or Santa Fe County easily.
> What part of the state are you in?



Theres also Sierra Vista Hospital in Truth or Consequences, Silver City and Clovis.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2013)

Is traffic school an option?


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 15, 2013)

In our agency it goes more by points than occurrences. Things like DUI will knock you out immediately, but so long as you don't have several wreckless drivings, or too many points against your license, you are usually ok. 

As others have said, I don't think they'd bat any eye at it unless you tried to conceal it in some way. Just be up front and work on not getting anymore.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 15, 2013)

You can also try CHC. They provide medical support for the Metro prison. They don't really care about speeding tickets.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Theres also Sierra Vista Hospital in Truth or Consequences, Silver City and Clovis.


Clovis is FD based I thought? And yep that's why I asked about what part of the state he's in lol. Gila Regional in Silver and SVH in TorC are good options... Elite runs Deming, and AMR is in Cruces and Alamo as well.


JPINFV said:


> Is traffic school an option?


In most jurisdictions in the state it usually is.


MedicBender said:


> You can also try CHC. They provide medical support for the Metro prison. They don't really care about speeding tickets.


Are they still hiring? I've thought about doing prison medical for some extra money.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 16, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Are they still hiring? I've thought about doing prison medical for some extra money.



Yeah they're still hiring quite a lot. Both basics and medics, pm me if you want more info


----------



## Trashtruck (Jul 16, 2013)

AOx4 said:


> I hate to be one of those nervous wreck posters who are freaking out about their career, but...
> I just moved to New Mexico to embark on a plan to become a paramedic. I already have my basic and was in the process of looking for jobs. Unfortunately, I got a speeding ticket today. I have another one from a couple years ago in another state.
> Does anyone know what the company policies are like in New Mexico with regards to having 2 tickets? Would companies out here still hire me? What about my future as a paramedic?



Your future as a paramedic, insofar as your certification or license is concerned, isn't in jeopardy from a speeding ticket or two.
However, agencies will look at your driving record to determine how liable they are in allowing you to operate an ambulance. Where I work, I believe more than 2 moving violations in the last five years is a disqualifier, but I'm not in New Mexico.
I think you'll be fine. Relax and hop on a bus.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2013)

When applying, if they ask, tell. If they don't, then don't.

And slow down.
And don't do THIS:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK0z7fU1pE0 [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BOSlife (Aug 1, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> When applying, if they ask, tell. If they don't, then don't.
> 
> And slow down.
> And don't do THIS:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK0z7fU1pE0 [/YOUTUBE]



^Lmao


You definitely ruined your career...no one will ever understand how you, a responsible EMT, could ever get a speeding ticket.. going into what job would you ever break the rules of the road getting from place to place in a hurry. Oh yeah... driving an ambulance.


----------

